# Resort manager embezzles 2m from Woodbourne Estates resort in Bahamas



## louisianab (Jan 10, 2020)

Woman accused of embezzling $2 million from timeshare company she managed
					

A Georgia woman has been indicted on federal fraud charges after authorities said she embezzled more than $2 million from a timeshare company she managed and used it for gambling.




					www.ajc.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 10, 2020)

Crazy this went on for so long without anyone noticing that much money wasnt being spent where it should have been!









						Woman accused of embezzling $2 million from timeshare company she managed
					

A Georgia woman has been indicted on federal fraud charges after authorities said she embezzled more than $2 million from a timeshare company she managed and used it for gambling.




					www.ajc.com


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 10, 2020)

I get a page not found message.  FYI @TUGBrian


----------



## Iggyearl (Jan 10, 2020)

Sounds like there was no HOA.  And did she ever send out a financial budget?  I am mystified.


----------



## RX8 (Jan 10, 2020)

Very little info on TUG about this resort but based on the post below it looks like there has been overall problems for years.









						Newbe with a problem needs help
					

I purchased a timeshare through Caribbean Service Group (Bahamas) Ltd in March 1990 for the Coral Courts resort. I have paid the up front fees off completely for the time share and the maintenance fees on time until February 21st 2006 when the Caribbean Service Group sent me a letter along with...




					tugbbs.com
				












						Anyone Familiar with Woodbourne Estates in Freeport, Grand Bahama Island?
					

Is anyone familiar with this timeshare? I just inherited it from my parents and I can't find any information about it - what little information exists is quite old - 2006-2008.  The operator does not have a website and I can't find anything on Interval International (it used to be an II resort)...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## RX8 (Jan 10, 2020)

More detail in the embezzlement.









						Timeshare resort manager arrested for massive elder fraud and embezzlement targeting timeshare owners
					

Katherine Tice Craig, a/k/a Kathy Tice, has been arraigned on federal charges of mail fraud. The defendant allegedly embezzled over $2 million dollars from a company she was managing.




					www.justice.gov


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 10, 2020)

lets try this one









						Woman accused of embezzling $2 million from timeshare company she managed
					

A Georgia woman has been indicted on federal fraud charges after authorities said she embezzled more than $2 million from a timeshare company she managed and used it for gambling.




					www.ajc.com


----------



## silentg (Jan 10, 2020)

Anyone own there?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 10, 2020)

Did they terminate their accounting firm and they did ever file federal and state taxes?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 10, 2020)

Have anyone read the complaints filed with BBB ?


----------



## dandjane1 (Jan 12, 2020)

*That's why I ALWAYS attend the Annual POA meetings.
Maybe the POA did not exist or never had meetings.
Even the big-time Corporate CFOs can be caught in errors,
usually in the Developer's favor. And I ain't no financial whiz, either.
Moral - if you have an investment, cultivate an interest in its function.*


----------



## Tia (Jan 13, 2020)

Too many owners just want to vacation and have no clue. Owners do not want to deal with even thinking about the financials, they don't even bother to vote. This is the danger and makes it easy for those with ulterior motives to take advantage. Been there/done that.


----------

